# Ormond Surf



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Fished Ormond surf today..got 6 whiting..most were on the small side. Three black drum..two were about 10". the other 16". Not bad. ALOT better than it's been!!!


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

at least you are cathcing something Pat.
what's the limit on the drums? 14''?


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

14...right. Just one keeper.


----------



## Frogfish (Nov 6, 2007)

Hey Patin, where did you fish?

I was there last week, fished right in front of my resort near Granda and S. Atlantic Ave. Caught a lot of nice whiting between 8-16", a couple small drum, and a lot of undersize pomps (8") I caught only two keeper pomps the whole week.


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Just north of there about another 5 miles..


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Fish*

See what happens when you leave the Camera at Home Pat.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

Jigmaster said:


> See what happens when you leave the Camera at Home Pat.


LOL.


----------



## mille33 (Dec 19, 2007)

Sounds like Ormond would be a good place to fish today, anybody else have any recent good spots?


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Fished there again today...just a couple small whiting that's all today.


----------



## Sand Dollar (Nov 26, 2005)

*Today*

Hey do you guys think fishing will be good today before the front goes thru. In Ormond or Daytona?


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

My guess is yes, definitely.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Sand Dollar said:


> Hey do you guys think fishing will be good today before the front goes thru. In Ormond or Daytona?


"Fishing" is ALWAYS good. Now, "Catching"...that's another story. Actually, it should be great today, but the better half is home today from work, so I best stay here with her. I amd going to definitely get her more interested in fishing! Maybe I could get her a pink rod! Think that would help?


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

My guess is fishing was probably good yesterday. I'm basing that on the 31 bass I caught in 2.5 hrs. I've always had better luck fishing the day before a front sets in, rather than a few hours before it sets in. YMMV.


----------



## SurfRat (Apr 16, 2005)

*What distance in surf?*

Those having luck in the surf in ormond, are you fishing the inside trough, the sandbar or outer trough?
I been skunked the last few times out.
Thanks


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

sprtsracer, I bought the wife a pink rod wrapped by Walt D. I thnk he still has a few pink and purple ones left. Philly Jack


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Philly Jack said:


> sprtsracer, I bought the wife a pink rod wrapped by Walt D. I thnk he still has a few pink and purple ones left. Philly Jack


Thanks, I'll definitely PM him!


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

I've been fishing all rods very close to shore there. The water is definitely deepest there and progressively gets shallower till your way out there. Besides that, I like not having to reel in a long time when I check my bait and also, less possibilities of weeds closer in and lesser current drag. It all works out well close to shore..about 20 yards if that.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Well I guess I was wrong. They were still feeding. Caught 18 of them today


----------



## Frogfish (Nov 6, 2007)

No need to bomb it out...I caught mine less than 50 feet from shore...


----------



## Sand Dollar (Nov 26, 2005)

Frogfish said:


> No need to bomb it out...I caught mine less than 50 feet from shore...


What were you catching??


----------

